# Granate's Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.0



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*No.0 Results:*
9th- Solti, CSO (F)
8th- Tintner, RNSO (C)
7th- Chailly, DSOB (C)
6th- Maazel, SOdBR (C+)

_5th_









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.0 in D minor
Adagio from String Quintet in F major (Arr. Skrowaczewski)
*Cond. Stanisław Skrowaczewski, RSOS, Oehms (2003)*

_All the movements of the symphony were ok. Stan is firm yet tender with the Stuttgart, sounding decently wide. The best part is the slow Adagio that he arranged for orchestra. And that is a piece to keep for sure._
*B-*

_4th_









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.0 in D minor
*Cond. Daniel Barenboim, CSO, DG (1979)*

_Having the precedent of Solti, I am glad I did get a smoother sound with Danny conducting the Chicago and no "schreeches". This stays as quite a good performance._
*B*

_3rd_









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.0 in D minor (1869 Version)
*Cond. Mario Venzago, TS, CPO (2011)*

_If this showcases a good beginning, it is thanks to the sound quality and clarity of the interpretation, drawing notes and instruments (particularly the timpani) with precision._
*B*

_2nd_









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.0 in D minor
*Cond. Simone Young, HPO, Oehms (2013)

The density and weight of the strings lie peacefully in the Andante and Finale. Joining modern engineering and fresh blood.
B

TOP1









Bruckner
Symphony No.0 in D minor
Cond. Bernard Haitink, RCO, Phillips (1966/2005 Issue Edition)

I was surprised by the intensity that the Contergebouw gave tho the scherzo and finale movements. Overall quite good. You may like it more if you agree with the recording's concept of resonance.
B*


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

The only recording I have of die Nullte is from Simone Young's cycle. I wonder why Bruckner rejected this symphony; perhaps it was going in a direction that he didn't want to follow. Every time I listen to it, it grows on me. Though it may not be typical of Bruckner's later style, I find it to be quite satisfying. I like to listen to it late at night and give it my full attention while lying in bed. I recommend this treatment to others; give it your complete attention and just let it wash over you - it is an amazing experience.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> *Bruckner*
> Symphony No.0 in D minor
> *Cond. Bernard Haitink, RCO, Phillips (1966/2005 Issue Edition)*
> 
> _I was surprised by the intensity that the Contergebouw gave tho the scherzo and finale movements. Overall quite good. You may like it more if you agree with the recording's concept of resonance._


One of my all time favourites.


----------



## BoggyB (May 6, 2016)

Having listened to this symphony twice (once several years ago, again more recently) I agree with the composer when he said it doesn't count. But it took me a while to get into nos 1-3, so I will try 0 again at some point before passing final and definitive judgement.

Apologists for this symphony suggest Bruckner rejected it because of negative feedback, but surely if he really believed in it he would've revised it as per nos 1-4 ?


----------



## BoggyB (May 6, 2016)

I've just listened again. I found the andante weak, but I was impressed with the finale. How did I miss it before?


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*After the Round-Up - No.0*

*No.0 Results:* Top 5 in the first post
15th: Solti, CSO (F)
*14th: *Guschlbauer BOL (C-)
*13th: *Inbal RSOF (C)
*12th: *Paternostro (C)
11th: Tintner, RNSO (C)
10th: Chailly, DSOB (C)
*9th: *Mehta IsPO (C)
*8th: *Ashina OPO (C+)
7th: Maazel, SOdBR (C+)
*6th:* Rozhdestvensky URSS(C+)

Again, no tops after the round-up, but Rozhdestvensky is quite impressing me.









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.0 in D minor*_ Live recording
Osaka Philharmonic Orchestra
*Takashi Ashina
JVC (1978/2002 Issue Edition)*

_Detailed in the louder movements, it's up to the standards of reference recordings._
*C+*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.0 in D minor*_
USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra
*Gennadi Rozhdestvensky
Venezia (1983/2009 Reissue Edition)*

_Above all, loud. The brass and timpani are the stars while the strings get an unusual lushful adagio._
*C+*


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

Love your devotion to Bruckner Symphonies. I'm not an especial lover of his music, though I like it. However, I read your posts and opinions. Just a question: do you own all these recordings?

I admit I own about 20 different recordings of Brahms's Symphonies, but you've been able to listen to much more versions of Bruckner's Symphonies. How do you manage to get them?. 

We would say: tienes un pastón en sinfonías de Bruckner (you got a pretty sum in Bruckner's recordings).


----------

